# Shooting With the EOS 6D Part 2: Costa Rica



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 30, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/12/shooting-with-the-eos-6d-part-2-costa-rica/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/12/shooting-with-the-eos-6d-part-2-costa-rica/">Tweet</a></div>
<strong>More time with the EOS 6D


</strong>When I brought the EOS 6D to Costa Rica as my only camera body, I honestly didn’t think I’d like the camera all that much. I’ve had the luxury of using some great cameras like the EOS-1D X and EOS 5D Mark III. However, after a little over a week with it, I must say that I’m very impressed.</p>
<p><strong>The Good (So far)

</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>The image quality is top notch, I find colour rendition and dynamic range to be terrific.</li>
<li>Build quality, the camera doesn’t feel cheap.</li>
<li>The ergonomics are  better than I thought they’d be.</li>
<li>The center AF point is quite good.</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>The Bad (So far)</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Battery life is terrible if GPS and WiFi are on.</li>
<li>There was the odd time 1/8000 would have been nice.</li>
<li>The outer AF points, while better than the 5D2, aren’t as accurate as the center point.</li>
<li>I have big hands and the control pad inside the dial can be inaccurate if not pressed perfectly.</li>
</ul>
<p>I still don’t like the EF 24-70 f/2.8L II on the EOS 6D. Mainly because of the bulk of the lens compared to the body. The results are terrific, it just doesn’t balance well. I wouldn’t use a battery grip on a small camera, however it may feel better if you do.</p>
<p>I will continue to evaluate the camera during my stay in Costa Rica and work towards a full review of the EOS 6D.</p>
<p>Below are some images from San Jose, Costa Rica taken yesterday.</p>
<div id="attachment_12467" class="wp-caption aligncenter" style="width: 585px"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/IMG_0512-2.jpg"><img class="size-full wp-image-12467" alt="San Jose, Costa Rica | EOS 6D, 24-70 f/2.8L II - 50mm ISO:100 30s f/6.3" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/IMG_0512-2.jpg" width="575" height="383" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">The Skyline of San Jose, Costa Rica | EOS 6D, 24-70 f/2.8L II | 50mm ISO: 100 30s f/6.3</p></div>
<div id="attachment_12468" class="wp-caption aligncenter" style="width: 585px"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/IMG_0606-2.jpg"><img class="size-full wp-image-12468" alt="IMG_0606-2" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/IMG_0606-2.jpg" width="575" height="383" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">Security at Museo Nacional – San Jose, Costa Rica | EOS 6D, 24-70 f/2.8L II | 70mm ISO:1600 1/60 f/2.8</p></div>
<div id="attachment_12469" class="wp-caption aligncenter" style="width: 393px"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/IMG_0701-2.jpg"><img class="size-full wp-image-12469" alt="IMG_0701-2" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/IMG_0701-2.jpg" width="383" height="575" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">Streets of San Jose | EOS 6D, 24-70 f/2.8L II | 24mm ISO:400 1/200 f/5.6</p></div>
<p style="text-align: left;"><em><strong>Canon EOS 6D for $1999 at <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/892349-REG/Canon_8035b002_EOS_6D_Digital_Camera.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009B0MZ8U/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B009B0MZ8U&linkCode=as2&tag=canorumo-20" target="_blank">Amazon</a> | <a href="http://www.normancamera.com/index/page/product/product_id/26833/product_name/Canon+EOS+6D+Digital+Camera+%28Body+Only%29+" target="_blank">Norman</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/ICA6D.html?kbid=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a></strong></em></p>
<p style="text-align: left;"><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## -AP- (Dec 30, 2012)

I would love to hear about your overall feelings on the trip as well…


Thanks so for the 6D review!


----------



## aalbert (Dec 30, 2012)

Get the battery grip... It makes all the difference in the world with respect to how this camera feels in my hand.


----------



## facedodge (Dec 30, 2012)

Nice shots. Enjoy your trip and post more pics!


----------



## bycostello (Dec 30, 2012)

i like the window picture


----------



## RGomezPhotos (Dec 30, 2012)

Yup. Mighty capable camera.


----------



## Area256 (Dec 30, 2012)

Battery life seems most effected by the WiFi. I used the GPS extensively traveling over the last week, and I didn't have any problems. I had to charge my batter every night, but it wasn't draining my battery fast enough for me to worry about.


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 30, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> <p>I still don’t like the EF 24-70 f/2.8L II on the EOS 6D. Mainly because of the bulk of the lens compared to the body. The results are terrific, it just doesn’t balance well.



I played with the 6D for 2 days, from 1st patch copies....I shared the same thoughts with CRs members about the 6D chassis with L lenses. Some members didn't take it very well. They thought I was being negative on the 6D over 5D III. Especially people from crop to 6D....oh well

Still...it's a great FF entry camera


----------



## Jesse (Dec 30, 2012)

The IQ of the 24-70 II is amazing.


----------



## verysimplejason (Dec 30, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > <p>I still don’t like the EF 24-70 f/2.8L II on the EOS 6D. Mainly because of the bulk of the lens compared to the body. The results are terrific, it just doesn’t balance well.
> ...



Handled one with battery grip, it feels much better even with a heavy lens like a 100mm macro usm. If I eventually buy it, i'll be sure to add a battery grip immediately. Try it... You might like it.


----------



## daniela (Dec 30, 2012)

I would be interrested in your opinion of the AF function and the performance in photographing animals and something that moves fast.
My 6D is on repair (the shop assistant told me to do so, if I am not satisfied, I can hand it abck later ). But I am not happy with the pictures, maybe caused by the malfunction of the AF and exposure system.


----------



## infared (Dec 30, 2012)

verysimplejason said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Rumors said:
> ...



This sounds like a camera body with a lot of compromises....so at this price level it would seem to make sense to save a little more money and find a bargain 5DIII on eBay...then there are no regrets. Unless you just have to have battery-draining wifi and/or GPS.
(So I am guessing that none of you would be a fan of the "M" from at least a balance standpoint? : : : )


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi, thanks for your review and comments. 
I think that internet camera specs cause many to look at camera and figures and judge purely on those numbers. In my opinion, it's how a camera performs is more important. A good camera is more than the sum of it's parts. For years I have used a 5DII to good effect, using the single point and recompose method and eg-s view screen. Who needs 61 points when a really good central point and a bit of honed skill work great. 

When I looked over the 6D's specs I thought to myself that many photographers will dismiss this fab camera purely on paper specs, which is a pity because I think that often a "back to basics" approach can re-awaken one's photography. A good photo always takes a bit of effort, having a machine which causes one to work at a photo I think is a good thing and helps one to pick their shots and not the all too often seen "pray and spray" approach of the modern generation. 
This camera appeals for it's small size, price point and unencumbered features list. I hear what the reviewer says about lens balance with f2.8 zooms. Might I suggest the new 24-70 f4 L IS and 70-200 f4 L IS would be a better suit? Or even the fantastic (and sorely misunderstood) 70-300 L IS.


----------



## Haydn1971 (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm very pleased with my 6D so far... Going out to do some external shots now


----------



## Albi86 (Dec 30, 2012)

GMCPhotographics said:


> Hi, thanks for your review and comments.
> I think that internet camera specs cause many to look at camera and figures and judge purely on those numbers. In my opinion, it's how a camera performs is more important. A good camera is more than the sum of it's parts. For years I have used a 5DII to good effect, using the single point and recompose method and eg-s view screen. Who needs 61 points when a really good central point and a bit of honed skill work great.
> 
> When I looked over the 6D's specs I thought to myself that many photographers will dismiss this fab camera purely on paper specs, which is a pity because I think that often a "back to basics" approach can re-awaken one's photography. A good photo always takes a bit of effort, having a machine which causes one to work at a photo I think is a good thing and helps one to pick their shots and not the all too often seen "pray and spray" approach of the modern generation.
> This camera appeals for it's small size, price point and unencumbered features list. I hear what the reviewer says about lens balance with f2.8 zooms. Might I suggest the new 24-70 f4 L IS and 70-200 f4 L IS would be a better suit? Or even the fantastic (and sorely misunderstood) 70-300 L IS.



Quite funny.

I specify that this is not a personal attack to the author I quoted, and that I'm quite sure the 6D is capable of delivering outstanding IQ. 

There's one thing that I would like to highlight though.

I remember the time when the D800 proved to have better IQ than the 5D3. Back then many many people swore that a camera is not just the sensor, and that the 5D3's ruggedness and superior AF were unexpendable and very well worth the premium over the D800. They even threw in the rear LCD, just as icing on the cake.

Now the same people say the 6D is a great camera because the sensor's IQ is all you should care about. One-point AF? Not a tragedy. Plasticky construction? It's called light weight. Poor performance? Well, it encourages people to be more interactive with their photography. No fun if the camera does all the effort of focusing at things.

Now I wonder how it would be if the D600 and 6D's specs were swapped... if people would have the same opinion about this camera once the Canon engraving had been removed.

I think not.


----------



## verysimplejason (Dec 30, 2012)

Albi86 said:


> GMCPhotographics said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, thanks for your review and comments.
> ...



I think what makes a Canon camera a Canon isn't because of just name but because of its fabulous *L lenses* and even the non-L gold ring lenses (very good primes). 6D isn't plasticky as some here would want to portray. It still has a magnesium alloy body with it's top made of durable polycarbonate material. Do we need another debate on what's more important (lens or body)? The primary reason I'm into Canon system is due to its lenses. I'm not kidding myself that currently, to think otherwise that Nikon has sensors but as many of us experienced, bodies come and go but lenses will always be the consistent factor in taking pictures. That's why investing in lenses rather than bodies is the wisest course to take.

And no, if the Canon trademark is removed, that means the body can't take Canon lenses so most probably, a lot of Canon users won't even consider it.


----------



## webphoto (Dec 30, 2012)

verysimplejason said:


> I think what makes a Canon camera a Canon isn't because of just name but because of its fabulous *L lenses* and even the non-L gold ring lenses (very good primes). 6D isn't plasticky as some here would want to portray. It still has a magnesium alloy body with it's top made of durable polycarbonate material. Do we need another debate on what's more important (lens or body)? The primary reason I'm into Canon system is due to its lenses. I'm not kidding myself that currently, to think otherwise that Nikon has sensors but as many of us experienced, bodies come and go but lenses will always be the consistent factor in taking pictures. That's why investing in lenses rather than bodies is the wisest course to take.
> 
> And no, if the Canon trademark is removed, that means the body can't take Canon lenses so most probably, a lot of Canon users won't even consider it.



+1

The 6D doesn’t feel cheap. Below is a link to a picture of the 6D body. It has Magnesium alloy body and the top cover is Polycarbonate. The top cover is not metal because of the WiFi/GPS communications. 

http://www.engadget.com/gallery/canon-eos-6d-hands-on/5290674/


----------



## Albi86 (Dec 30, 2012)

My premise was that the 6D is capable of very good IQ - as the 5D2 already was 4 years ago. There's really no surprise about that, being a well-established technology.

What concerns me is how users' opinions vary awfully depending on the brand. In the numerous 5D3 vs D600/D800 debates, Nikon cameras where found faulty exactly in those segments in which the 6D is even faultier (e.g. AF, weather sealing, build quality, etc). All those valid arguments - apparently - no not apply to products with Canon branding. On top on that, the 6D cannot compensate with cutting edge sensor performance and it's a full 300€ more expensive than the D600.

All my favourite lenses are 3rd party (except the 135/2), so I very much don't care about the brand of my body. I'm still undecisive whether to buy a 5D3 or a D600, but if it was D600 or 6D, I would really have very few doubts. Considering the 6D is mainly aimed at crop-upgraders, I'm really dubious about what the concrete reasons for not switching system are.


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 30, 2012)

verysimplejason said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Rumors said:
> ...



I haven't try with battery grip yet...will keep that in mind. Thanks


----------



## RC (Dec 31, 2012)

Awesome window shot!


----------



## verysimplejason (Dec 31, 2012)

Albi86 said:


> My premise was that the 6D is capable of very good IQ - as the 5D2 already was 4 years ago. There's really no surprise about that, being a well-established technology.
> 
> What concerns me is how users' opinions vary awfully depending on the brand. In the numerous 5D3 vs D600/D800 debates, Nikon cameras where found faulty exactly in those segments in which the 6D is even faultier (e.g. AF, weather sealing, build quality, etc). All those valid arguments - apparently - no not apply to products with Canon branding. On top on that, the 6D cannot compensate with cutting edge sensor performance and it's a full 300€ more expensive than the D600.
> 
> All my favourite lenses are 3rd party (except the 135/2), so I very much don't care about the brand of my body. I'm still undecisive whether to buy a 5D3 or a D600, but if it was D600 or 6D, I would really have very few doubts. Considering the 6D is mainly aimed at crop-upgraders, I'm really dubious about what the concrete reasons for not switching system are.



If you have bought your favorite third party lenses already, then I guess you'll care very much for the brand of your body. If not, then that's the only time you're open to switching systems. Even third party lenses have their own separate mounts for different systems. 6D is only more expensive in Europe but not in Asia. In Asia, some deals for the 6D are entirely better than D600. Even if you found some offering a better deal for D600, you just need to wait a little bit and you can be sure you'll be finding similar deals for 6D. Build quality and weather sealing of 6D is comparable with 5D3. You'll only find the top part of 6D lacking in durability compared to 5D3 due to its being made of polycarbonate and not of magnesium alloy. If you want better sealing, then you have to go for 1D bodies. AF wise, 6D isn't for sports. D600 is better for sports though not much. I'll still vote for 5D3 if you want an all-rounder camera body. D800 is a very good camera but versatility-wise, 5D3 is still the best out there.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Dec 31, 2012)

I took the 5D3 and 6D to a youth all night lock-in event recently. Bowling, Laser Tag and old gym at a church. In general, very low light. I used the 6D much more than the 5D3 because the 6D would focus and take pictures quickly in all lighting conditions. In addition, the pictures look better. The 5D3 is not a bad camera but it isn't that good in low light. That's just a fact. The 6D runs circles around it in low light.

I haven't had time to finish post work on the pictures but I throw a few up soon.

Happy New Year coming soon!


----------



## Albi86 (Dec 31, 2012)

verysimplejason said:


> Albi86 said:
> 
> 
> > My premise was that the 6D is capable of very good IQ - as the 5D2 already was 4 years ago. There's really no surprise about that, being a well-established technology.
> ...



I agree with you, but I often hear that people stick with Canon for the lenses, and that this makes them overlook on possible better deals from other manufacturers. What I meant is that my favourite lenses are available in different mounts, so I'm not as bound from this point of view


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Dec 31, 2012)

Albi86 said:


> My premise was that the 6D is capable of very good IQ - as the 5D2 already was 4 years ago. There's really no surprise about that, being a well-established technology.
> 
> What concerns me is how users' opinions vary awfully depending on the brand. In the numerous 5D3 vs D600/D800 debates, Nikon cameras where found faulty exactly in those segments in which the 6D is even faultier (e.g. AF, weather sealing, build quality, etc). All those valid arguments - apparently - no not apply to products with Canon branding. On top on that, the 6D cannot compensate with cutting edge sensor performance and it's a full 300€ more expensive than the D600.
> 
> ...


----------

